# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Las lluvias dejan más de 100 litros por metro cuadrado en varios municipios catalanes

## sergi1907

Las fuertes lluvias que han caído en Catalunya en las últimas horas han dejado importantes registros de precipitaciones, sobre todo en algunos puntos de Girona donde se han superado los 100 litros por metro cuadrado como ha ocurrido en Núria (144 litros), Sant Pau de Segúries (114) o Molló (110).
En el Baix Llobregat, Vallés Occidental y l'Anoia, las precipitaciones también han superado los cien litros en localidades como Vallirana, Sant Llorenç de Savall, els Hostalets de Pierola, entre otras. En Barcelona capital la lluvia caída han alcanzado los 59,4 litros en la estación meteorológica del Observatorio Fabra. La Agencia Catalana del Agua ha informado de la crecida de algunos ríos y del desbordamiento del embalse de Foix (Barcelona), así como de las maniobras de desembalse de agua en Sant Ponç, Sau-Susqueda y La Baells.


  Las lluvias han causado que un muro del módulo 2 del Centro Penitenciario de Can Brians 1, en Sant Esteve Sesrovires, haya sufrido graves desperfectos, lo que ha obligado a la dirección del centro a trasladar las internas de este módulo. Fuentes del Departament de Justícia han informado de que en estos momentos se trabaja para restablecer la normalidad en el centro lo más rápido posible.

La localidad que ha registrado una mayor intensidad de lluvia es Sant Pau de Segúries (Girona), con al menos 100,2 litros por metro cuadrado, seguida de las barcelonesas Vallirana (96,9), Sant Llorenç Savall (95,7), Els Hostalets de Pierola (94,1), Sant Salvador de Guardiola (94) y La Llacuna (93,9).

El episodio de lluvias de esta madrugada ha dejado cantidades que en conjunto han oscilado entre los 30 y los 60 litros por metro cuadrado, aunque en la Catalunya central, Prelitoral central y Pirineo oriental han superado los 80.

Previsión

Las precipitaciones han caído con fuerte intensidad y han ido acompañadas de tormenta, con aparato eléctrico en algunos puntos de Catalunya. La previsión meteorológica indica que la depresión instalada en el Mediterráneo occidental se moverá ante la costa catalana a lo largo de los próximos dos días, y que comportará nuevas precipitaciones, que podrán ser localmente fuertes y con cantidades destacables, sobre todo en el extremo norte-oriental de Catalunya.

El lunes, las precipitaciones se irán extendiendo y afectarán principalmente al noreste catalán por la mañana, y las comarcas de Barcelona por la tarde. El martes, las precipitaciones más importantes se pueden centrar entre las comarcas del litoral y el prelitoral de Barcelona y Tarragona.

Problemas en Montserrat

Los bomberos han tenido que realizar hasta 318 salidas a causa de pequeños incidentes relacionados con el intenso episodio de lluvias, que ha provocado problemas sobre todo en la Catalunya central y el Maresme.

El monasterio de Montserrat ha quedado aislado durante unas horas al quedar cortados los accesos por carretera, mientras que esta madrugada un desprendimiento de tierra y vegetación ha interceptado el cremallera y ha afectado a la catenaria. El cremallera ha estado fuera de servicio desde primera hora y hasta las 11.15 horas, cuando se ha podido reanudar la circulación con normalidad, aunque los servicios técnicos continúan haciendo labores de limpieza en previsión de nuevas lluvias, informan Ferrocarriles de la Generalitat.

En cuanto al acceso por carretera al monasterio, los desprendimientos en la calzada han obligado a cortar en ambos sentidos de la carretera BP-1103 y la BP-1121, según el Servei Català de Trànsit.

Cortes de suministro eléctrico

A lo largo de la noche, Endesa ha tenido que hacer frente a la falta de suministro eléctrico en una veintena de municipios y esta mañana todavía hay 2.000 abonados sin luz, aunque la previsión es que estas incidencias quedarán solventadas a lo largo del día de hoy.

En Sant Cugat del Vallès (Vallès Occidental) ha caído el muro de un jardín, al igual que en Castellar del Vallès, donde ha bloqueado la salida de los vecinos de un inmueble.

Hospital inundado

En Martorell (Baix Llobregat) el río Anoia se ha desbordado llevándose varios coches. Los bomberos han realizado numerosas salidas relacionadas con inundaciones en bajos y aparcamientos subterráneos y el embalse de Foix (Alt Penedès) ha empezado a rebosar a causa de las fuertes lluvias. También se ha inundado el hospital y el servicio de Urgencias se ha tenido que cerrar.

Solo se ha tenido que derivar una paciente que iba de parto y se ha trasladado a un centro médico de Barcelona. El resto de pacientes que se dirigían a Urgencias se han derivado a ambulatorios. La zona afectada ha quedado ya completamente limpia, pero todavía no se ha podido reactivar el sistema informático. Las previsiones indican que la actividad quirúrgica programada para el lunes se tendrá que suspender, por la incidencia informática.

Túnel del Bruc sin luz

En cuanto a las incidencias viarias, el túnel del Bruc está sin luz y un carril permanece inundado, además, los bomberos han rescatado a los ocupantes de varios vehículos en Olesa de Montserrat (Anoia).

La BP-1103, acceso a Montserrat, permanece cortada en ambos sentidos en Marganell, la C-1414 está cortada en Esparreguera por un desprendimiento, al igual que la BV-2002 en Sant Boi de Llobregat.

También por desprendimientos se encuentran cortadas la B-112 en Collbató y un carril de la C-17 en Vic. La TV-2127, en El Vendrell, también permanece cortada por inundaciones. 

http://www.elperiodico.com/es/notici...a/525737.shtml

----------


## Luján

¡Anda que no ha caído agua por ahí!

¡¡Como siga así muchos días os van a salir escamas!!

----------


## sergi1907

> ¡Anda que no ha caído agua por ahí!
> 
> ¡¡Como siga así muchos días os van a salir escamas!!



Puede que continúe mañana y el martes baje hacia el sur.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡Anda que no ha caído agua por ahí!
> 
> ¡¡Como siga así muchos días os van a salir escamas!!


Y las aletas... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vaya viaje de agua que ha caído por allí arriba, tremendo  :EEK!: . Quién se ha dejado el grifo abierto???  :Big Grin: 

Lo que me llama la atención es lo siguiente:




> La Agencia Catalana del Agua ha informado de la crecida de algunos ríos y del desbordamiento del embalse de Foix (Barcelona)


No es lo mismo que una presa empiece a desembalsar, a que se desborde. El desborde de una presa no es precisamente plato de buen gusto... por eso pregunto si es verdad que se ha desbordado o es producto de la mala utilización del lenguaje por parte de quien haya escrito la noticia  :Embarrassment: 

Por cierto... vaya como habéis empezado el año hidrológico por allí jejeje, hace unos cuantos días ya cayeron ciento y pico en algunos sitios, ahora, otros ciento y pico... Como lo que resta del año hidrológico nuevo siga la misma tendencia... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Eso es demasiada agua de golpe, para nada va eso a los acuiferos. Eso se pone a correr laderas abajo y directo a rios el mar (si no tiene embalses de por medio. 
Pienso como F.Lazaro, el tal desbordamiento, seguro que mala utilizacion del lenguaje. Ya nos diras algo
Un saludo y cuida esas branquias :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí nos hemos contentado con cantidades menos cuantiosas como 51L/m2 en Córdoba, o 34L/m2 en Sevilla. Aquí cae esa manta de agua y tenemos que salir en barca a la calle.

----------


## cantarin

Bueno con tanta agua les van a salir escamas como dice Luján, y como continue van a tener que ir en barca... Supongo que algun daño habrán causado tanta agua, pero esperemos que no sea de importancia.

Con tanta agua supongo que algun embalse se habrá alegrado un monton, ¿o se ha perdido por ahí?

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Bueno con tanta agua les van a salir escamas como dice Luján, y como continue van a tener que ir en barca... *Supongo que algun daño habrán causado tanta agua, pero esperemos que no sea de importancia.*
> Con tanta agua supongo que algun embalse se habrá alegrado un monton, ¿o se ha perdido por ahí?



Hombre, si no consideras de importancia que un rio desbordado se lleve varios coches, inunde garajes y otras zonas habitadas, aparte de campos.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Frown: .

----------

